# Topics > Related topics > Events >  World Robot Conference, Beijing, China

## Airicist

worldrobotconference.com

September 10-13, 2021

August 18-23, 2020

August 20-25, 2019

August 15-19, 2018

August 23-27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mood-gauging humanoid robots highlight World Robot Exhibition"

by Adam Justice
November 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> They faces are not always perfect but humanoid robots are more are more capable. Let's meet some of them at the World Robot Exhibition in Beijing, China. 
> 
> The exhibition is a part of the three-day World Robot Conference, which also includes a forum and a robot contest for elementary school and junior high school teams. It is the first time for China to host such an event.
> 
> Over 100 experts, 12 international organizations and more than 120 companies in the field gathered at the conference.
> 
> The robots displayed are divided into industrial, service and specialized categories.
> 
> euronews knowledge brings you a fresh mix of the world's most interesting know-hows, directly from space and sci-tech experts.

----------


## Airicist

China: Ever seen a robot play badminton? Outstanding robotics at WRC

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> The World Robot Conference kicked off at China's National Convention Centre in Beijing, Tuesday, under the slogan "Win-win collaborative innovation toward the building of an intelligent society."

----------


## Airicist

World Robot Conference 2015 jumpstarts innovation

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> The World Robot Conference, currently underway in Beijing, is expected to jumpstart robotic innovation in the world's biggest robot market.
> 
> Dancing, music-playing and service offering robots are on display. They are mainly divided into three sections: industrial, service and specialized.
> 
> China's market for domestic robots has been growing fast.
> 
> During the Single's Day shopping spree earlier this month, a well-known Chinese robot company sold more than 100,000 vacuum-cleaning robots online, in one day.
> 
> As the supply of cheap labor dries up, Chinese manufacturers are gradually replacing manual labor with robots.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

A funny robot and its pet dog on display at 2015 World Robot Conference held in Beijing

Published on Nov 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Badminton-playing & dancing robots kicks off 2016 World Robot Conference, Bejing

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> The 2016 World Robot Conference (WRC) is underway in Beijing, drawing in key industry players and associations from countries such as the US, Germany, Japan, South Korea and Israel.
> 
> Visitors can see the latest generation of robotic technologies, from humanoid to lifelike animal robots between Oct. 21-25. The conference is said to really demonstrate China’s ability as a leading player in the global robotic market.

----------


## Airicist

Battle underwater: Robotic fish take part in sports games at 2016 World Robot Conference

Published on Oct 23, 2016




> The 2016 World Robot Conference is being held in Beijing. Apart from the exhibition, a competition to showcase the most advanced robotic technology will also take place, and this year, the battlefield is underwater.

----------


## Airicist

China's Robot Revolution

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> Various robots were on display during the World Robot Conference in Beijing. China, the largest robot market in the world, wants to stop relying on foreign manufacturers and become a leading tech industrial nation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beijing World Robot Conference drew big crowds and notable speakers"

by Frank Tobe
December 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

World Robotics Conference 2016

Published on Jan 1, 2017

----------

